# Got my track wheels/tires!!



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Just bought a set of BBS RCs 17 X 8 et 38 with Toyo RA1s... $1000
Wheels have minor scratches but look great and the Toyos were only used 2 times (rain tires) 

I'm ready to rock!!! :thumbup:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

lookie


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Nice! That pic makes your car look like a 4x4 though...


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *Nice! That pic makes your car look like a 4x4 though...  *


///Monster ///M


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *///Monster ///M
> 
> *


:str8pimpi


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Ya, I saw that too..it's mainly the camera angle. But all the more reason to hurry up and install my suspension


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Ya, I saw that too..it's mainly the camera angle. But all the more reason to hurry up and install my suspension  *


Did the car have a chance to settle after being jacked up for the wheel change before the photo?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Nope, I just checked fitment, took a quick pic, and put the old one back on. The 235/40-17 is a bit shorter than my 225s too.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

How much to the RCs weigh?

They look really good :bigpimp:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Damn, I just looked them up. 

Very light! :bigpimp: 

16.4lbs for 17x8

Are they strong enough for the street?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Actually I hadn't looked up the weight, the guy didn't know what he had. I put out on the local club board "Need wheels" and he wrote me and said "I've got some BBSs you can have"

I knew the RCs were pretty light just from lifting the wheels into my car. Are they ok for the street? I know a couple guys who are running SSR Comps on the street (even lighter)

Since these are dedicated track rims I'm not really worried. I may drive them to the closer tracks.

He didn't have the center caps but I don't care about that for the track either.

All of the rims have some rash, looks mostly like it's from stacking them up, not bad, I can polish them up in the off season.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Do you have any full car shots with the wheels on? :dunno:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Not yet, I just threw the one on to check fitment. I will soon.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Congrats Doug. :thumbup: Very good deal, I am sure you will love the wheels and tires. Are you going to get a trailer like mine next?


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

RC's are great! And at that price are a steal. Congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *Congrats Doug. :thumbup: Very good deal, I am sure you will love the wheels and tires. Are you going to get a trailer like mine next?   *


Well, if I take out the spare I can haul all 4 in my car BUT a trailer would probably be better.

I need to find some slick hidden hitch for the E36


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

still waiting for full car shots


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *still waiting for full car shots  *


Ok, this isn't me but rather another club member with the same car as I have...Hmmm... maybe I do need a trailer


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Ok, this isn't me but rather another club member with the same car as I have...Hmmm... maybe I do need a trailer *


 Looks fantastic :thumbup:

I can't wait


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

Sweet, we now have the same track wheels. :thumbup: However, my RCs are the Motorsport Editions


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *Do you have any full car shots with the wheels on? :dunno: *


Nate,

Here's a picture from a couple of years ago of my car with my RCs on (Motorsport Edition). I apologize for the poor picture quality -- it was taken by buddy from his digital video camera.









​


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

JawKnee said:


> *Nate,
> 
> Here's a picture from a couple of years ago of my car with my RCs on (Motorsport Edition). I apologize for the poor picture quality -- it was taken by buddy from his digital video camera.
> 
> ...


Those 17s?

I'll have them on in a week :thumbup:

what's the difference between regualr and 'Motorsport Edition'?


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Hey! 

Time for a PIR track day, Jawknee!

You've been slacking so far.  :rofl:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

JawKnee said:


> *Sweet, we now have the same track wheels. :thumbup: However, my RCs are the Motorsport Editions  *


Ya, ya beat me to those wheels!! I wanna go to PiR!


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Lotus day on the 23rd and BMW day on the 30th, both Fridays. 

I'll be attending both.  We will have a bunch of cars with us this time again, including JIO's M3. Join us for sure if you can!


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *Those 17s?
> 
> I'll have them on in a week :thumbup:
> 
> what's the difference between regualr and 'Motorsport Edition'? *


Yup, 17s...

The Motorsport Edition have a very light champagne hue to them...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Congrats . . . Are those racing tires ?

I was just about to suggest a set of these for your car, I had seen an E36 M3 with them and they looked great and I heard they were pretty light too. Only $179 each . . . I can see I am too late. . .


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Thanks, yes they are Toyo RA-1s


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

D!

As requested, I put together a Schroth GB. Check it out. Hack's approved.


----------

